# إقبال بركة: الحجاب ليس من الإسلام وسأستمر فى محاربته



## ramyghobrial (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*إقبال بركة: الحجاب ليس من الإسلام وسأستمر فى محاربته * 11/20/2006 2:19:00 AM 






اقبال بركة
*كتب:هيثم فارس*- أنكرت الكاتبة الصحفية إقبال بركة ان يكون الحجاب من تعاليم الاسلام .
وقالت إقبال بركة رئيس تحرير مجلة حواء ان الحجاب هو امتداد للعصور الجاهلية وسأستمر فى محاربته .
وأضافت ان الجذور التاريخية للحجاب ترجع الى الحضارة الأشورية وذلك فى ظل ظروف أمنية ومجتمعية معينة وقد امتد هذا الزى عبر العصور وورثته الحضارة الإسلامية .
واكدت الكاتبة فى حوار تليفزيوني على قناة اليوم على انه لا توجد دلالات واضحة فى ان يكون الحجاب تكليف دينى على المرأة المسلمة وقالت ان الآيات التى جاءت فى القرآن بهذا الخصوص هى من الآيات المتشابهات واختلف العلماء فى تفسيرها واما عن الأحاديث التي تأمر المرأة بلبس الحجاب فشككت بركة فى صحتها وقالت ان مسندها ضعيف جدا .
وقد أرجعت الكاتبة الصحفية السبب وراء انتشار الحجاب الى ما أسمته قهر الرجال للنساء وقالت ان  الحجاب هو علامة من وصاية الرجل وتسلطة على المرأة .
وأشارت بركة الى انها تشعر بالحزن الشديد عندما تشعر ان الحجاب فى ازدياد مضطرد .
وقالت ان الحجاب الآن ليس له أية فائدة حيث انه لا يحمى كما كان يحمى النساء فى العصور الماضية وإشارات الى ان من وقعن فريسة لحالات التحرش الجنسي فى وسط القاهرة كان من بينهن مرتديات للحجاب .
وقد رد الدكتور مبروك عطية أستاذ ورئيس قسم اللغويات بكلية الدراسات الإسلامية على ما قالته بركة وقال ان علماء الدين اجمعوا على ان جسد المرأة عورة ويجب تغطيته عدا الوجه والكفين .
وأشار الى إجماع الأئمة الأربعة على وجوب ارتداء المرأة المسلمة للحجاب .
وقال مبروك ان سبب ما تشعر بة إقبال بركة من حزن عند رؤية من ترتدي الحجاب انها لا ترتدي الحجاب .
وعن إضرار ارتداء الحجاب على المرأة قالت إقبال بركة ان المرأة التى ترتدي الحجاب تعتبر نفسها عورة لا يجب الكشف عنها و يرسخ فى نفسها انها يجب ان تختفي من المجتمع .
وأكدت ان وجود الحجاب بهذا الانتشار الواسع هو إشارة على تقليل المجتمع لمكانة المرأة ودورها حيث انه اعتبرها عورة .
وأشارت الى ان أخوات وبنات حسن البنا لم يكن مرتديات الحجاب وأرجعت دخوله وانتشاره فى مصر الى الهجرات التى حدثت الى الخليج فى فترات السبعينيات حيث صدرت دول الخليج الى مصر هذا الزى .
الجدير بالذكر ان مجمع البحوث الإسلامية المصري التابع للأزهر كا قد اوصي بمصادرة كتاب "الحجاب - رؤية عصرية" للكاتبة الصحفية إقبال بركة بعد أن توجه الكاتب الإسلامي خالد البحيري بشكوى للمجمع يتهم فيها بركة بمخالفة إجماع علماء المسلمين بشرعية الحجاب لكل نساء المسلمين. 
وأوضح البحيري في تصريحات صحفية أن مخالفة بركة لصريح النص يجيء على خلفية ما أوردته في كتابها نصاً بأن "الحجاب لم يرد به نص شرعي واحد ويجب أن يترك لاختيار الفتاة". 
وأضاف البحيري،: إن بركة بذلك تكون قد لجأت إلى تفسيرات غير صحيحة للآيات القرآنية وبنت استنتاجات غير صحيحة مؤداها أن الحجاب خاص بزوجات الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) الأمر الذي يبتعد بالغرض من فرض الحجاب لأهداف دينية وتبني رؤية اجتماعية محضة تتوقف على اختيار من ترتديه.
كما أشار البحيري إلى أن الكتاب اعتمدت فيه مؤلفته على كتابات المستشار سعيد العشماوي والمفكر جمال البنا مدعية أن الحجاب فرض للتمييز بين الإماء والحرائر عندما كانت النساء يخرجن إلى الخلاء لقضاء حاجتهن فيتحرش بهن الفساق، ومن ثم تقول إن الحجاب شرع للتمييز بين الحرة والأمة الأمر الذي يختلف مع النص القرآني الذي عمم القول بنصه: "وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن"، وبعد عرض الموقف على الدكتور علي جمعة مفتي الديار المصرية قرر عدم صلاحية الكتاب للنشر لمخالفته صريح الكتاب والسنة النبوية.

نقلا عن مصراوي


----------



## elsadawey2 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب وايه المطلوب هي حرة تقول اللي عايزه تقوله ان شاء الله حتي تمشي في الشارع عريانه دي حريتها الشخصيه ولا اقبال بركه فجأه بقت مفتيه ومن نساء الدين ولا تكونش خريجة ازهر واحنا مش واخدين بالنا ؟


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> طيب وايه المطلوب هي حرة تقول اللي عايزه تقوله ان شاء الله حتي تمشي في الشارع عريانه دي حريتها الشخصيه ولا اقبال بركه فجأه بقت مفتيه ومن نساء الدين ولا تكونش خريجة ازهر واحنا مش واخدين بالنا ؟


 
مفيش داعي للانفاعل
محدش طلب منك تعمل حاجة
الاخ الحبيب نقل خبر و بس


----------



## Coptic Man (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا يارامي علي الموضوع *


----------



## tina_tina (20 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عاوزة الاول طبعا احب ارحب بموضوع رامى 
وثانيا اسأل سؤال لاى واحد مسلم مثقف بدينه كويس
هل شعر المرأة هو اللى هيفتن الرجل مع ان وشها باين اوى(معتقدش دى معادلة صحيحة)


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> طيب وايه المطلوب هي حرة تقول اللي عايزه تقوله ان شاء الله حتي تمشي في الشارع عريانه دي حريتها الشخصيه ولا اقبال بركه فجأه بقت مفتيه ومن نساء الدين ولا تكونش خريجة ازهر واحنا مش واخدين بالنا ؟


 
احننا بس عايزين نوصلكم هل الحجاب حرام ولا حلال  واحنا كمان نعرف واحنا مش يهمنا حرام ولا حلال يهمنا 
في الاخر الموضوع لايهمنا بشيييييء


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *شكرا يارامي علي الموضوع *


 
العفو يامينا


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> انا عاوزة الاول طبعا احب ارحب بموضوع رامى
> وثانيا اسأل سؤال لاى واحد مسلم مثقف بدينه كويس
> هل شعر المرأة هو اللى هيفتن الرجل مع ان وشها باين اوى(معتقدش دى معادلة صحيحة)


 
شكرا ياتينا كلامك مية مية وصح صح


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*بص يا استاذ رامى بما انك فتحت الموضوع ده فهما عملوا لقاء لوزير الثقافه على قناة المحور  
وهى ايدت رأيه  فى البرنامج واتصل ممثل كبير  قال بالنص(((المحجبات معاقات ذهنيا ومتخلفات)))
ده غير لقاء الكاتبه اقبال بركة على القاهرة اليوم واراء علماء الازهر والاشخاص
ولنصل لشيئ واحد اتفاق بعض الادباء والفنانين على عدم ضروريه الحجاب ولكن هو فرض وهذا رأى علماء الازهر !!!!!!!!!

شكرا لتعبك *


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مفيش داعي للانفاعل
> محدش طلب منك تعمل حاجة
> الاخ الحبيب نقل خبر و بس



وانا يا اخي الحبيب رديت عليه وانا الابتسامه ماليه وجهي وباضحك لاني مش عارف انتو فرحانين ليه وبتنقلوا الخبر ليه اصلا المفروض انكم اول ناس تستنكروا اللي هي قالته لاني علي حسب ماسمعت ان الحجاب شئ اساسي لكل الراهبات والاخوات المسيحيات المتدينات في الاديرة والكنائس وديانتكم أوصت بيه قبل ديانتنا كمان ولا انتوا رأيكم ان الحجاب شئ مش مهم ومش ضروري ؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> شكرا ياتينا كلامك مية مية وصح صح



الأخت تانيه والاخ رامي غربال طالما ما تعرفوش يعني ايه حجاب كان من باب أولي ما تتدخلوش في المشاركه خالص لان لما الواحد يتكلم عن جهل أكيد بيغلط وبيبقي شكله وحش 
الحجاب يا اخت يا فاضله مش معناه انها تداري شعرها ولو دا مفهومك عن الحجاب يبقي انتي مش فاهمه خالص يعني ايه حجاب 
الحجاب الشرعي المنصوص عليه هو اي زي للمرأه يستر راسها ومنطقه اسفل الرقبة الي فتحة الصدر 
ولو حضرتك شايفه ان فتحة الصدر لا تسبب الفتنه ولاتلفت انتباه الرجال يبقي دا رايك الشخصي وانتي حره فيه 
انما انا عن نفسي اعتقد انها تلفت النظر جدا جدا وكمان الرجال درجات ولكل رجل ما يثيره واعتقد ان الحجاب لا يقتصر علي مجرد ده بل وجب معه الملابس الواسعه التي تستر الجسد ولا تظهر تفاصيله او معالمه فالنظره للحجاب فقط علي انه ما يستر الشعر والصدر تبقي غلطانه لانه معناه ان تحجب المرأه جسدها كله بقدر الامكان بداية من الشعر وحتي اخمص قدميها 

ولو حضرتك مش شايفه ان الشعر فتنه ليه راهباتكم بيتحجبوا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> وانا يا اخي الحبيب رديت عليه وانا الابتسامه ماليه وجهي وباضحك لاني مش عارف انتو فرحانين ليه وبتنقلوا الخبر ليه اصلا المفروض انكم اول ناس تستنكروا اللي هي قالته لاني علي حسب ماسمعت ان الحجاب شئ اساسي لكل الراهبات والاخوات المسيحيات المتدينات في الاديرة والكنائس وديانتكم أوصت بيه قبل ديانتنا كمان ولا انتوا رأيكم ان الحجاب شئ مش مهم ومش ضروري ؟


 
تعرف يعني اية راهبة الاول ؟؟؟؟؟
ومش بتغطي وشها في المسيحية الا المكرزة لخدمةالمسيح والراهابات تعرف معنى اية راهبة او مكرزة !!!!


----------



## THEONE (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الراهبة فى المسيحية تتحجب من الداخل أولا ثم من الخارج ثانيا
وليس كالمسلمة التى تتحجب خوفا من كلام الناس أو تأخذ الحجاب كموضة و تقليعة جديدة
وأغلب المحجبات يستغلو الحجاب لتخبئة عيوبهم 
يعنى تلاقى القرعة و اللى مقملة و اللى شعرها خشن
وفيه أنواع أخرى من البنات بتعمل بلاوى ولما تيجى تتجوز بتتحجب
علشان العريس المخدوع ميشكش فى أخلاقها


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا اعرف يعني ايه راهبه واعرف كويس كمان واعرف يعني ايه راهب كمان 
واعرف كمان ان المقمله والجربانه والقرعه هما بشر زيهم زينا خلقهم الله بيده كما خلق الجميله وام شعر حرير اتعيب الخلقه ام تعيب الخالق يا متدين يا مسيحي


----------



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> الأخت تانيه والاخ رامي غربال طالما ما تعرفوش يعني ايه حجاب كان من باب أولي ما تتدخلوش في المشاركه خالص لان لما الواحد يتكلم عن جهل أكيد بيغلط وبيبقي شكله وحش
> الحجاب يا اخت يا فاضله مش معناه انها تداري شعرها ولو دا مفهومك عن الحجاب يبقي انتي مش فاهمه خالص يعني ايه حجاب
> الحجاب الشرعي المنصوص عليه هو اي زي للمرأه يستر راسها ومنطقه اسفل الرقبة الي فتحة الصدر
> ولو حضرتك شايفه ان فتحة الصدر لا تسبب الفتنه ولاتلفت انتباه الرجال يبقي دا رايك الشخصي وانتي حره فيه
> ...


 
يا سيدى الفاضل
انا سألت سؤال وقولت عاوزة واحد مسلم مثقف يجاوب عليا
مقولتش وحدد حاجة معينة
وبعدين زى ما انت قولت كده يبقى المحجبات اللى موجودين دلوقتى ملهمش صله بالمحجبات اصلا
صح ولا انا غلطانة
على فكرة انا اسمى تينا


----------



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> طبعا اعرف يعني ايه راهبه واعرف كويس كمان واعرف يعني ايه راهب كمان
> واعرف كمان ان المقمله والجربانه والقرعه هما بشر زيهم زينا خلقهم الله بيده كما خلق الجميله وام شعر حرير اتعيب الخلقه ام تعيب الخالق يا متدين يا مسيحي


 
يا سيدى
لا داعى للنرفزة
ببساطة ان الراهبة ده لبسها من قديم الازل وليه معناه فى كل حاجة وانت تلاحظ انه مش بيتغير من راهبة للتانية  
بل بالعكس جميع الراهبات ليهم نفس اللبس وده طقس وعقيدة بالنسبة لينا من زمان والجميع يعرف كده
اما وجه الراهبه ده صورة الله على الارض ودى خلقة ربنا ليه نداريها ده اجمل ما خلقة الله الانسان
صح ولا انا غلطانة


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

نساؤنا قيل فيهم النبي ووصي بهم خيرا حين قا رفقا بالقوارير وشبههن بالقوارير الزجاجيه النقيه الشفافه الرهيفه 
وقال ايضا استوصوا بالنساء خيرا 

وجعل لهم حق في الميراث 

وكرمهن في مواطن عديده 
وان كان اي شخص يظن ان المرأه المسلمه لم تحصل علي حقوقها كامله والتكريم اللائق بها فهذا ليس ذنب الاسلام ولا رسوله بل هو ذنب وخطأ كل مسلم لا يفهم دينه ولا يتبع سيرة واوامر نبيه

لومونا نحن كأفراد لاننا حقا مقصرين بل اكثر من مقصرين لوموني ولوموا كل مسلم ليس خلقه القران ولا يعمل بتعاليمه ولكن لا تلوموا الاسلام ولا تلوموا رب الاسلام فالله ورسوله راء من كل مسلم مقصر بعيد عن هدي نبيه ودينه


----------



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سيدى لا داعى للاسف كلنا  بنغلط
ثانيا انا مش بكلم عن حقوق المرأة دلوقتى  ياريت نخلينا فى موضوع محدد
وانا هرد بخصوص الحجاب
زى ما انت قولت ان عندنا المرأة بتغطى شعرها فى الكنيسة ده صح!
ولكن السؤال ليه؟
وببساطة شديدة لاننا عارفين كويس ومتعلمين ان ربنا خلق المراة وخلق ليها شعر ها تاج ليها
فمينفعش خالص نكون قدام الملك وفى تاج يعلو تاجه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يارب تكون المعلومة وصلت صح 
ومفيش عندنا حاجة اسمها ان شعر المرأة  عورة لان ربنا شاف انه لما خلق ادم وحوا ء انه حسن جدا
فاكيد ربنا مش هيخلق شئ قبيح
ياريت يكون الرد وصل
ونكمل بكره


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> يا سيدى
> لا داعى للنرفزة
> ببساطة ان الراهبة ده لبسها من قديم الازل وليه معناه فى كل حاجة وانت تلاحظ انه مش بيتغير من راهبة للتانية
> بل بالعكس جميع الراهبات ليهم نفس اللبس وده طقس وعقيدة بالنسبة لينا من زمان والجميع يعرف كده
> ...



اختي الفاضله من قال بوجوب تغطية المرأه لوجهها مهما كان هو مين فهو علي باطل وجانبه الصواب الاسلام لم يأمر المراه بتغطيه وجها ابدا فشتان اختي الكريمه بين الحجاب والنقاب وان كنت اري ان النقاب حرية شخصيه للمرأه ولكني لا اطالب ابدا بوجوبه ولا فرضيته فوجه المرأه ليس عوره ولم يأمر الله ان تغطيه ومن تفعل ذلك من المسلمات وتغطي وجهها فلا حرج في ذلك فلها مطلق الحرية في ذلك مع التأكيد علي عدم وجوبه والحجاب اختي ليس معناه ان تغطي المراه وجهها ولا هو معناه تلك القطعه التي ترتديها المراه لتداري شعرها وتسدلها علي صدرها انما الحجاب هو معناه اوسع من ذلك فالحجاب معناه ان تواري المرأه جسدها وتخفيه فلا تظهر مفاتنها ولا تفاصيل جسدها ويتم ذلك بالزي كاملا فالحجاب ليس لمنطقه دون اخري بل ان كل زي المرأه يندرج تحت بند التحجب فالملابس الفضفاضه الواسعه واجبه مع مراعاه ان يتم تغطية الشعر ومنطقة اسفل الرقبه واعلي الصدر أرجو ان يكون كلامي من الوضوح بحيث يفهم 

وان كنتم تنظرون للراهبات والقديسات بنظرة احترام لسلوكهم وادبهم واخلاقهم وزيهم الرباني فنحن لسنا اقل منكم لنري كل نسائنا قديسات وراهبات


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> يا سيدى لا داعى للاسف كلنا بنغلط
> ثانيا انا مش بكلم عن حقوق المرأة دلوقتى ياريت نخلينا فى موضوع محدد
> وانا هرد بخصوص الحجاب
> زى ما انت قولت ان عندنا المرأة بتغطى شعرها فى الكنيسة ده صح!
> ...


 
ومتي لا نكون امام الملك اختي الفاضله ومتي لا ينظر لنا الملك ؟ اتمر ثانيه دون ان ينظر لنا ويرانا الملك 
وان كان شعر المراه ليس عوره وتقولين بان الله لماخلق ادم وحواء انه حسن جدا واكيد ربنا طبعا مش هيخلق شئ  قبيح ؟ فلما نرتدي الملابس اذا لما لا تكشف المرأه عن جسدها كله بما ناه من خلق الله وخلق الله حسن ولمالا يفعل الرجل بالمثل حيث هو الاخر من خلق الله وخلق الله حسن 
الجواب اختي الفاضله _ مع استمرار رغبتي في سماع جوابك طبعا _ انه كما قال كتابك المقدس ان المرأه هي التي خلقت للرجل ولم يخلق الرجل لها ودا بنص كتابك المقدس الذي تؤمنين به وتتبعين تعاليمه اذا فالوحيد الذي له الحق في ان يري المراه كما خلقها ربها هو زوجها ولا يحق لاي شخص اخر مجرد ان ينظر لها ولا لاي مفتن من مفاتنها 
قوميني ان كنت مخطئ وانا في انتظار ردك غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## THEONE (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> طبعا اعرف يعني ايه راهبه واعرف كويس كمان واعرف يعني ايه راهب كمان
> واعرف كمان ان المقمله والجربانه والقرعه هما بشر زيهم زينا خلقهم الله بيده كما خلق الجميله وام شعر حرير اتعيب الخلقه ام تعيب الخالق يا متدين يا مسيحي




يا أخ الصيداوى أما معيبتش على الشكل
أنا بتكلم فى حاجة محددة
وهى أستغلال الحجاب فى أغراض غير غرضه
بمعنى ان غرضه الطبيعى الحشمة و الوقار
وهناك من يستخدمه لغير ذلك
مثلا التى تريد أخفاء عيوبها
هل تعتبرها مؤمنة؟لانها لبست الحجاب لغرض غير الغرض الأصلى؟
أو كمثل التى تفعل الحرام و تتحجب لتخفى ما تفعله حتى لا تنكشف أمام الناس؟
مثل الراقصات التى يتحجبن بعدما ينتهين من الرقص ليس لانهم تابو
بل حتى لا يكونون شبهة لبوليس الأداب


----------



## THEONE (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يا أخ الصيداوى أنا معيبتش على الشكل
أنا بتكلم فى حاجة محددة
وهى أستغلال الحجاب فى أغراض غير غرضه
بمعنى ان غرضه الطبيعى الحشمة و الوقار
وهناك من يستخدمه لغير ذلك
مثلا التى تريد أخفاء عيوبها
هل تعتبرها مؤمنة؟لانها لبست الحجاب لغرض غير الغرض الأصلى؟
أو كمثل التى تفعل الحرام و تتحجب لتخفى ما تفعله حتى لا تنكشف أمام الناس؟
مثل الراقصات التى يتحجبن بعدما ينتهين من الرقص ليس لانهم تابو
بل حتى لا يكونون شبهة لبوليس الأداب


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الفاضل أدخلت في قلوب الناس ؟؟ أتعلم الغيب وماتخفي الصدور؟؟ 
احنا لنا الظاهر يا اخي اما ما في الصدور والضمائر فهو لله وهو يجزي او يعاقب


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

وبما انك تقر ان غرضه الاساسي الحشمه والوقار والعفه فلما لا نعض عليه بالنواجز ونسعي لانتشاره وندعو نسائنا لارتداءه اما ولكل قاعده شواذ فليس من اجل قلة منحرفه تسيئ استخدام الحجاب نحاربه ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*بلاش قلب الموضوع للمسيحيات رجاءا*


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

استاذي الفاضل اقسم بالله اني لا اسعي قلب الموضع ولا تغييره انما انا استشهدبالديانه المسيحية وتعاليمها السماويه والتي من أهم مبادئها العفه والطهارةوالعمل علي حماية المرأه وصيانتها وان كانت المسيحية تحث علي ان تحرص المرأه علي مظهرها ووقارها فلما تستعجبونه عندما أتي الأمر من الاسلام


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> استاذي الفاضل اقسم بالله اني لا اسعي قلب الموضع ولا تغييره انما انا استشهدبالديانه المسيحية وتعاليمها السماويه والتي من أهم مبادئها العفه والطهارةوالعمل علي حماية المرأه وصيانتها وان كانت المسيحية تحث علي ان تحرص المرأه علي مظهرها ووقارها فلما تستعجبونه عندما أتي الأمر من الاسلام


 
عزيزي على العين و الراس, اتفضل و اطرحها في موضوع خاص
لكن موضوع في القسم العام و بتدخلنا فيه المسيحيات مش مقبول

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

وهو كذلك استاذي الفاضل واسف لو الحديث انحرف مني واوعدك من هنا ورايح انا هأمسك الدفه كويس وأامل بجد ان الحوار يستمر بنفس الروح دي علي قدر الامكان من اجانبين 
وتحياتي لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *بلاش قلب الموضوع للمسيحيات رجاءا*


 
اخى العزيز ماى روك
لا تخف
فالموضوع اعتقد انه فى مستوى راقى ومحترم ويظل كذلك ,  كل ما فيه ان كل منا يوضح وجهه نظرة فلا داعى من القلق
وانشاء الله سيستمر بهذا الاسلوب واذا وجدت شئ غير لائق عليك باتخاذ القرار المناسب لك
وللمنتدى وانا هحترم ذلك جدا 
واذا وجدت ان مكان الموضوع فى غير مكانه المناسب عليك بنقلة فنحن لا يهم عندنا المكان اكثر من الحديث
سلام ونعمة


----------



## maxyem (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اية الحجاب تخص نساء النبي فقط وتعني انهم يتحدثون للرجال من وراء حجاب ولا توجد اية قط تلزم النساء بلبس الحجاب وارجع الي كتاب حجية الحجاب للمستشار نحند سعيد العشماوي


----------



## osama_mohamed (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ماكسيم بلاش تفتي في الدين
الايه شملت نساء المؤمنين 
وبعدين مستشار ده يفهم في القانون لكن مايفهمش في الدين


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*يعني هل فعلا يااسامة الحجاب فريضة على المسلمات وياريت تورينا الادلة*


----------



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> ومتي لا نكون امام الملك اختي الفاضله ومتي لا ينظر لنا الملك ؟ اتمر ثانيه دون ان ينظر لنا ويرانا الملك
> وان كان شعر المراه ليس عوره وتقولين بان الله لماخلق ادم وحواء انه حسن جدا واكيد ربنا طبعا مش هيخلق شئ قبيح ؟ فلما نرتدي الملابس اذا لما لا تكشف المرأه عن جسدها كله بما ناه من خلق الله وخلق الله حسن ولمالا يفعل الرجل بالمثل حيث هو الاخر من خلق الله وخلق الله حسن
> الجواب اختي الفاضله _ مع استمرار رغبتي في سماع جوابك طبعا _ انه كما قال كتابك المقدس ان المرأه هي التي خلقت للرجل ولم يخلق الرجل لها ودا بنص كتابك المقدس الذي تؤمنين به وتتبعين تعاليمه اذا فالوحيد الذي له الحق في ان يري المراه كما خلقها ربها هو زوجها ولا يحق لاي شخص اخر مجرد ان ينظر لها ولا لاي مفتن من مفاتنها
> قوميني ان كنت مخطئ وانا في انتظار ردك غدا ان شاء الله


 
السلام لك يا اخى
الاول احب ان اشكرك على شئ عملته ولكن بدون قصد وده بالنسبالى خير !!!!!!!!!!!
الا وهو انا منذ فترة لما افتح كتب معينة للاطلاع عليها ولانى ليس عندى القدرة الكبيرة على متابعة القراءة(مش بحب القراءة)ولكن بفضل هذا الموضوع بدأت افتح واتعمق واتلذذ بحلاوة دينى
انا لا اقول ذلك عيب فى احد ولكن من الممتع ان الانسان ان يتعمق الانسان بدينه اكتر ويتلذذ بيه من فيه من فضائل ونعم من ربنا للانسان
وانا برحب من يعمل هذا اى ان كان دينه ايه فانا ارئ ان الانسان الذى يفعل هذا 
يحترم دينه ويقدسه 
ويحترم نفسه
ويحترم من حوله
وهكمل بقية الحوار معك فى هذا الموضوع​​​


----------



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل
تعالى نتحاور سويا من فترة الخليقة  (وارجو انى متعبكش ومبقاش مملة)
لما خلق الله الكون خلق كل شئ ليكون جاهز قدام الانسان ,لان من محبه الله للانسان خلق له كل شئ اولا 
وزى ما احنا عارفين خلق ادم ورائ انه وحيد وناقص شئ مهم بالنسبه ليه فخلق ليه(معينه نظيره)
ومعنى هذا ان خلق له انسان مثله تماما فى كل شئ حتى المكانه فحواء خلقت ليس من الاعلى او من الاسفل ولكن خلقت من جمب ادم اى مساوية ليه فى كل شئ 
فمعينه اى انسان يساعده على الحياة بكل ما فيها 
ونظيرة اى مساوية ليه تماما لا يوجد فرق بينهم
وطبعا ربنا خلقهم بدون ملابس وكانوا ليس عندهم ما يخجلوا منه لانهم كانوا طاهرين فى الفكر وفى الجسد وفى كل شئ
وايضا عارفين ان ربنا خلق الانسان مخير فى كل شئ فبغباوة الانسان دنس هذا الشئ الطاهر بالخطية 
ومن اللحظة دى بدأ الصراع بين الانسان والشهوة لسقوطة فى الخطية 
واعتقد ان حضرتك متفق معايا ان كل لحظة فكر الانسان وقداسته بتتغير , بمعنى اصح 
قليل  انك تلاقى انسان بينظر الى المرأة نظرة عفيفة ,مهما كان فيها او كانت لابسة حجاب ام لا
ولكن تنظرون من يرتدى الحجاب افضل من غيرهم   لمجرد لبس الحجاب ولا يهم ما بداخل الانسان نفسه
ارجو انى مكنتش طولت عليك
ويكون الرد وصل مظبوط


----------



## osama_mohamed (21 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> تعالى نتحاور سويا من فترة الخليقة  (وارجو انى متعبكش ومبقاش مملة)
> لما خلق الله الكون خلق كل شئ ليكون جاهز قدام الانسان ,لان من محبه الله للانسان خلق له كل شئ اولا
> وزى ما احنا عارفين خلق ادم ورائ انه وحيد وناقص شئ مهم بالنسبه ليه فخلق ليه(معينه نظيره)
> ...



تفسري بأيه انتشار الزنا في اوربا وانتشار امراض الايدز هناك؟؟
ممكن اعرف؟


----------



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> تفسري بأيه انتشار الزنا في اوربا وانتشار امراض الايدز هناك؟؟
> ممكن اعرف؟


 
على فكرة احنا مش عايشين فى اوروبا
وارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع الاصلى
واشكرك على المشاركة​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*ياسامة بجد*
*انا عايز اعرف الحجاب حرام ولا حلال *
*وعايزك تجيبلي من عندك الايات اللي بتدل ان الحجاب فريضة*


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> على فكرة احنا مش عايشين فى اوروبا
> وارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع الاصلى
> واشكرك على المشاركة​



انا مش بخرج عن الموضوع انا بتكلم في صلب الموضوع على فكره
بس انا مستني اجابتك
محتاج تفسير منك


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لأَزْوَاجِكَ وبَنَاتِكَ ونِسَاءِ المُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلابِيبِهِنَّ)

وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن " ( النور 30)


دول آيتين اهم ياعم رامي


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لأَزْوَاجِكَ وبَنَاتِكَ ونِسَاءِ المُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلابِيبِهِنَّ)
> 
> وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن " ( النور 30)
> 
> ...


 
معلومة اشكرك عليها ياسامة 
بس لية اايام سيدنا ابراهيم مكنش فية الحجاب


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> انا مش بخرج عن الموضوع انا بتكلم في صلب الموضوع على فكره
> بس انا مستني اجابتك
> محتاج تفسير منك


 
يا استاذ اسامة
اوروبا ليها عادتها وتقاليدها واسلوبها الخاص بيها
انا مليش انى احكم عليهم وعلى طريقة حياتهم
ومعلومة ان نسبة كبيرة من اللى انت بتقول عليهم دول مش من اوروبا نفسها 
وانا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال فى موضوع الحجاب عندنا هنا
ياريت يكون الرد وصل


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*اولا انا لازم احترم ما انصة عليك دينك يااسامة ومقدرش اتكلم فية*
*بس اية رايك في موضوع المنقبات اللي مش مبيني اي حاجة من وشهم حتى تثبت انها بنت او واحدة يعني*


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> يا استاذ اسامة
> اوروبا ليها عادتها وتقاليدها واسلوبها الخاص بيها
> انا مليش انى احكم عليهم وعلى طريقة حياتهم
> ومعلومة ان نسبة كبيرة من اللى انت بتقول عليهم دول مش من اوروبا نفسها
> ...



انا اقولك السبب
السبب هو بعدهم عن الدين
الدين هو الي بينظم الحياه وبيحط ضوابط
وطبعا من ضمن الضوابط دي انهم ماعندهمش حاجه اسمها حدود في اللبس
هناك بيلبسوا الي عايزينه ميني جيب ميكرو جيب 
وطبعا ربنا وضع الغريزه الشهوانيه دي في كل انسان وده امر مسلم به
والانسان الضعيف لما بيشوف كدا بيضعف وبيسقط ادام غرائزه
عشان كدا الزنا منتشر هناك بصوره فظيعه
والي بيتكلموا عن حقوق المرأه والكلام دول هما اكتر ناس اهانوا المرأه
المرأه هناك في اوربا الي هي التقدم والحضاره  عباره عن سلعه
هناك في شوارع البنات بيقفوا عريانين في باترينه والناس تقعد تتفرج 
بيعرضوا لحمهم للبيع
اما عشان احنا هنا متمسكين بالدين فهو ده الي حافظنا
يعني لما ربنا يقولنا المرأه تلبس كذا يبقى لازم تلبس زي ماربنا قال لأننا بشر مانعرفش اكتر من ربنا وهو الي خلق الانسان وهو الي يعلم ماتوسوس به نفسه


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *اولا انا لازم احترم ما انصة عليك دينك يااسامة ومقدرش اتكلم فية*
> *بس اية رايك في موضوع المنقبات اللي مش مبيني اي حاجة من وشهم حتى تثبت انها بنت او واحدة يعني*



ياريت كل البنات تغطي وشها


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> انا اقولك السبب
> السبب هو بعدهم عن الدين
> الدين هو الي بينظم الحياه وبيحط ضوابط
> وطبعا من ضمن الضوابط دي انهم ماعندهمش حاجه اسمها حدود في اللبس
> ...


 
يا اسامة
ربنا مخلقش الانسان بغريزة شهوانية
الانسان هو اللى عمل فى نفسة كده
ده تصحيح بسيط​


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> ياريت كل البنات تغطي وشها


 
وهل ربنا قال كدة في جميع الاديان


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> يا اسامة
> ربنا مخلقش الانسان بغريزة شهوانية
> الانسان هو اللى عمل فى نفسة كده
> ده تصحيح بسيط​



ازاي مفيش غريزه شهوانيه
اومال بيخلف ازاي ؟؟؟


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> وهل ربنا قال كدة في جميع الاديان



تعرف ايه هو البرقع؟


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> ازاي مفيش غريزه شهوانيه
> اومال بيخلف ازاي ؟؟؟


 
ياريت التوضيح
وفهم اللى انا قولته صح
بدون خروج عن الموضوع​


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> ياريت التوضيح
> وفهم اللى انا قولته صح
> بدون خروج عن الموضوع​



انتي بتقولي ان ربنا خلق الانسان بدون غريزه شهوانيه صح؟
انا بقولك طيب اذا كان كدا طيب ازاي هايحصل التناسل؟؟


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> انتي بتقولي ان ربنا خلق الانسان بدون غريزه شهوانيه صح؟
> انا بقولك طيب اذا كان كدا طيب ازاي هايحصل التناسل؟؟


 

اعتقد انك لازم تقرا شوية فى خلق الله للانسان
وافهم ردى صح
لانى متمسكة باللى قولته ​


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

انا ماقولتكيش تتمسكي او ماتتمسكيش ماحدش غصبك على حاجه
بس الله خلق الانسان عشان طبعا العباده وكمان عشان يعمر الأرض
كلامي ده صح ولا فيه حاجه غلط؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*وضح يااسامة بجد محتاجين نفهم *
*بالنسبة لموضوع النقاب *
*هل جميع الاديان قالت علية ولا لا*


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *وضح يااسامة بجد محتاجين نفهم *
> *بالنسبة لموضوع النقاب *
> *هل جميع الاديان قالت علية ولا لا*



نعم النقاب موجود قبل الاسلام بكتير


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> انا ماقولتكيش تتمسكي او ماتتمسكيش ماحدش غصبك على حاجه
> بس الله خلق الانسان عشان طبعا العباده وكمان عشان يعمر الأرض
> كلامي ده صح ولا فيه حاجه غلط؟


 

انا مش بختلف معاك فى ده
بس بختلف فى ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزة شهوانية
افهم معنى الكلمة دى الاول وانا تحت امرك فى تكملة الحوار​


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> نعم النقاب موجود قبل الاسلام بكتير


 

الدليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
نحن لا نحتاج اكثر من ذلك​


----------



## osama_mohamed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> انا مش بختلف معاك فى ده
> بس بختلف فى ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزة شهوانية
> افهم معنى الكلمة دى الاول وانا تحت امرك فى تكملة الحوار​



لو كدا ماكنش ربنا خلق للأنسان الجهاز التناسلي


----------



## elsadawey2 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

النقاب من النوافل يا جماعه اما الحجاب فهو من الفرائض


----------



## ahmedmalah (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*انت مالك الحجاب حلال ولا حرام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

هو ايه اللي حلال ولا حرام دي ؟ بقولك فريضه تقولي حلال ولا حرام ركز يا عم أحمد


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

osama_mohamed قال:


> لو كدا ماكنش ربنا خلق للأنسان الجهاز التناسلي




ربنا خلق الأعضاء التناسلية لغرض مقدس لا منجس مثل ما تعلمت انت
الغرض من الاعضاء التناسلية هو بناء علاقة مقدسة "الزواج" ليتم عن طريقها التكاثر
وليس لفعل الجنس و الشهوات فقط
للأسف لن يرتقى المسلم لمستوى أكبر من أنه يعيش ليأكل و يفعل الجنس
ما الفرق بينك الآن و بين البهيمة؟
البهيمة و الحيوانات كل حياتها جنس و أكل
ولو كل شخص تشبه بالحيوانات ستكون الأرض مرعى للمواشى


----------



## elsadawey2 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الغرض من الأعضاء الجنسيه هو التناسل وعمارة الأرض عن طريق الطرق الشرعية والشرائع السماويه وهي الزواج طبعا لاصحاب الديانات السماويه


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> الغرض من الأعضاء الجنسيه هو التناسل وعمارة الأرض عن طريق الطرق الشرعية والشرائع السماويه وهي الزواج طبعا لاصحاب الديانات السماويه




صح أنت كده فاهم أحييك


----------



## elsadawey2 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشي


----------



## tina_tina (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتقد لما يكون الحوار بشكل هادى 
يبقى افيد كتير للطرفين
كملوا ببركة ربنا


----------



## ashrafo (26 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا نثق في ما قاله اجدادنا


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON;130232 قال:
			
		

> ربنا خلق الأعضاء التناسلية لغرض مقدس لا منجس مثل ما تعلمت انت
> الغرض من الاعضاء التناسلية هو بناء علاقة مقدسة "الزواج" ليتم عن طريقها التكاثر
> وليس لفعل الجنس و الشهوات فقط
> للأسف لن يرتقى المسلم لمستوى أكبر من أنه يعيش ليأكل و يفعل الجنس
> ...


 
طيب يبقى تحترم نفسك في الكلام الاول
تاني حاجه الواحد هايخلف ازاي 
اذا لم تكن عنده هذه الشهوه 
الشهوه موجوده بالتأكيد ولكن الانسان لازم يستخدمها في ماحلله الله اي الزواج
لكن لو واحد ماعندوش الشهوه دي يبقى ازاي اصلا هايجامع زوجته
بص
نصيحه لما مش لازم كل سؤال ماتعرفش تجاوب عليه تقوم تجاوب اي جواب عبيط عشان ماحدش يضحك عليك تاني


----------



## tina_tina (26 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب يبقى تحترم نفسك في الكلام الاول
> تاني حاجه الواحد هايخلف ازاي
> اذا لم تكن عنده هذه الشهوه
> الشهوه موجوده بالتأكيد ولكن الانسان لازم يستخدمها في ماحلله الله اي الزواج
> ...


 

اعتقد ان ريمون مغلطتش فى حاجة خالص دلوقتى
وبعدين كلامه صح 
لو انت مش عاوز تفهم ده ,ده شئ اخر 
بس هو مغلطتش
وكلامه صح​


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> اعتقد ان ريمون مغلطتش فى حاجة خالص دلوقتى
> وبعدين كلامه صح
> لو انت مش عاوز تفهم ده ,ده شئ اخر
> بس هو مغلطتش
> وكلامه صح​



اه صح ماغلطش



> لن يرتقى المسلم لمستوى أكبر من أنه يعيش ليأكل و يفعل الجنس
> ما الفرق بينك الآن و بين البهيمة؟



مفيش مسيحي بيغلط ابدا
احنا بس الي بنغلط

الشهوه دي وضعها الله في الانسان عشان يقدر ينجب ولو مفيش الشهوه دي عمره ابدا ماهايقدر ينجب والانسان الفرق بينه وبين الحيوان انه يتغلب على هذه الشهوه ويستخدمها في مااحله الله
اما الحيوان فمابيقدش يتحكم في هذه الشهوه
ومش هي دي الشهوه الوحيده الي في الانسان  بس دي احدى الامور المسلم بها


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يمكن من تعاليم المسيحية ان المسيحي فقط من حقه الاستهزاء بالناس التي لا تتبع المسيحية 
ومن حقه هو فقط كمسيحي ان يسب ويلعن في الناس الغير مسيحيين وان يتلفظ ويسب كما يحلو له 
مع ان الأنجيل ما قالش كده خالص


----------



## tina_tina (27 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يمكن من تعاليم المسيحية ان المسيحي فقط من حقه الاستهزاء بالناس التي لا تتبع المسيحية
> ومن حقه هو فقط كمسيحي ان يسب ويلعن في الناس الغير مسيحيين وان يتلفظ ويسب كما يحلو له
> مع ان الأنجيل ما قالش كده خالص


 
بالعكس عمر ما كان المسيحى والمسيحية تعاليمها ان احنا نستهزء باحد على الاطلاق
ولكن لما يكون اشخاص بيأكدوا ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزة شهوانية ( وده كلام اكتر من واحد)
يبقى ده تعليمهم هما 
واعتقد مفيش حد يقبلة خالص
وعلشان كده قولت انه مغلطتش 
بما انكم بتاكدوا الموضوع ده
بس ده رائى​


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

رايك ممكن تحتفظي بيه اختي الفاضله 
ان كان القليل منا لم يستطع ان يعبر او يشرح وجهة نظره بطريقه صحيحه فليس هذا عيب في ديانته 
وها انا اقول لك ان الغرض الوحيد من الشهوه هو عدم هجر الناس للتناسل وعدم احجامهم عنه لان ذلك لو حدث لانقرض الجنس البشري من علي وجه الأرض وخربت الأرض 
لذلك جعل الله الشهوه غريزه اساسية في الانسان ولكنه امره وحذره من سوء استخدامها او من جعلها شغله الشاغل في الدنيا وامره بالاعتدال والخوف من الله وعدم اخراج تلك الشهوه في المناحي الحرام التي تغضب الله وهئ له السبيل الصحيح والحلال لاخراج تلك الشهوه وهو الزواج 
وامر بذلك ووضع الضوابط والشروط في كل الاديان والكتب السماويه


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> بالعكس عمر ما كان المسيحى والمسيحية تعاليمها ان احنا نستهزء باحد على الاطلاق
> ولكن لما يكون اشخاص بيأكدوا ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزة شهوانية ( وده كلام اكتر من واحد)
> يبقى ده تعليمهم هما
> واعتقد مفيش حد يقبلة خالص
> ...



ايه علاقة الغريزه بالتعاليم؟؟؟
احنا بنقول الغريزه موجوده عند اي بني ادم في الدنيا بس الدين هو الي بيوجها للحلال فقط وليس في الحرام
ايه الكلام ده
انا عايز كلام علمي مش اي كلام
ماهو لو الانسان مفهوش الغريزه دي يبقى عمرنا ماهنتناسل ابدا
وروحي اسألي اي دكتور مش لازم يكون مسلم
سبحان الله
بعد كدا تيجوا تتهجموا علينا


----------



## tina_tina (4 ديسمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ايه علاقة الغريزه بالتعاليم؟؟؟
> احنا بنقول الغريزه موجوده عند اي بني ادم في الدنيا بس الدين هو الي بيوجها للحلال فقط وليس في الحرام
> ايه الكلام ده
> انا عايز كلام علمي مش اي كلام
> ...


 
وانا اخذت النصيحة وجبتلك دليل من دكتور زى ما انت طلبت
الدكتور اسمه / عادل حليم ويقول فى كتابة
الواقع ان الانسان فى حالته الاولى قبل السقوط كان يحيا مع الله فى قداسة ونقاوة , وكانت صورة الله داخلة تتجلى بكل وضوح ولم تكن طبيعته قد تشوهت بالخطيئة بعد, ولذلك كان يحيا كشخص متكامل غير منقسم على ذاته ,ومن ثم كانت مشاعرة ايجابية
 فلم  يكن يعرف الشهوة بعد 

ها يا اخ AAAAAAAAAAAAAAتحب اجبلك دليل اخر لو تحب 
انا تحت امرك علشان بس متقولش مش كلام علمى بس او جهل 
​


----------



## lord12 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> وانا اخذت النصيحة وجبتلك دليل من دكتور زى ما انت طلبت
> الدكتور اسمه / عادل حليم ويقول فى كتابة
> الواقع ان الانسان فى حالته الاولى قبل السقوط كان يحيا مع الله فى قداسة ونقاوة , وكانت صورة الله داخلة تتجلى بكل وضوح ولم تكن طبيعته قد تشوهت بالخطيئة بعد, ولذلك كان يحيا كشخص متكامل غير منقسم على ذاته ,ومن ثم كانت مشاعرة ايجابية
> فلم  يكن يعرف الشهوة بعد
> ...



لا بصي مش تدخلي الطب في الدين والمعتقدات
انا عايزك تروحي تسألي دكتور سؤال عادي جدا
هل الغريزه دي موجوده عن الانسان وربنا خلقه بهذه الغريزه وايه لازمتها هذه الغريزه
ومش تجيبي سيرة الدين ابدا في الموضوع ولا تقولي في واحد مسلم سألني والكلام ده
وبعدين ايه علاقة الدكتور بالخطيئه والكلام ده
انا حاسس انك سألتي قسيس مش دكتور


----------



## إبحار (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ربنا خلق الأعضاء التناسلية لغرض مقدس لا منجس مثل ما تعلمت انت
> الغرض من الاعضاء التناسلية هو بناء علاقة مقدسة "الزواج" ليتم عن طريقها التكاثر
> وليس لفعل الجنس و الشهوات فقط
> للأسف لن يرتقى المسلم لمستوى أكبر من أنه يعيش ليأكل و يفعل الجنس
> ...



معاك حق ربنا خلق الاعضاء التناسلية وخلق فينا الشهوة وخلق جنة وخلق نار

وطبعا في فرق بين الادميين العقلاء والخرفان معاك حق :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## إبحار (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ربنا خلق الأعضاء التناسلية لغرض مقدس لا منجس مثل ما تعلمت انت
> الغرض من الاعضاء التناسلية هو بناء علاقة مقدسة "الزواج" ليتم عن طريقها التكاثر
> وليس لفعل الجنس و الشهوات فقط
> للأسف لن يرتقى المسلم لمستوى أكبر من أنه يعيش ليأكل و يفعل الجنس
> ...



سوري أترسل الرد بالغلط وماقدرت أعدل 

لذلك أريد تكملته 

وليس لفعل الجنس و الشهوات فقط

برضوا معاك حق ولا للمشمر والمحزق ولا للبهرجة الكذابة ولا للخمور والرقص والمعازف والمعاصي

الله خلقنا لطاعته ووضع فينا الخير والشر وأعطنا عقل وأرسل الرسول يخبرونا أنو في جنة وفي نار

وأرسل المعجزات ليصدق العقلاء ان هناك قوة خفية تفوق قوت ملايين البشر وأنزل كتب بها التعاليم والأوامر والنواهي ومن ضمن الأوامر القرآنية الحجاب 

من الظلم القول على الملايين من المسلمات المجبات من كل الجنسيات أنهن قرع وشعرهن خشنه !!
الحجاب شكل ومضمون لذلك نغضب عندما يرقصن الراقصات بالحجاب هو شكل بسلوك دنس المضمون وأصبح عدمة أفضل من وجودة

عفة وطهارة القلب والاخلاص الله وطاعته هوا المغزى والمقصد والا القماش لقيمة له بدون المضمون


----------



## tina_tina (4 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> لا بصي مش تدخلي الطب في الدين والمعتقدات
> انا عايزك تروحي تسألي دكتور سؤال عادي جدا
> هل الغريزه دي موجوده عن الانسان وربنا خلقه بهذه الغريزه وايه لازمتها هذه الغريزه
> ومش تجيبي سيرة الدين ابدا في الموضوع ولا تقولي في واحد مسلم سألني والكلام ده
> ...


 

اولا انا لما اقول انى جبت رائى دكتور يبقى  دكتور مش قسيس
وانا كاتبة اسمه وممكن اجيب اسم الكتاب لو عاوز كمان
ثانيا انت عاوز كلام علمى جبتلك كلام علمى
ونقطة الخلاف يا استاذ انك بتقول ان الانسان مولود بغريزة شهوانية 
اما انا فبقول ان ربنا مخلقش للانسان الشهوة( لان دى جت بطريقة الخطية وضعف من الانسان)
اه فى غريزة زى غريزة الامومة ولكن رفضى على غريزة شهوانية وفى فرق كبير بينهم
ياريت تكون استوعبت الكلام​


----------



## lord12 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> اولا انا لما اقول انى جبت رائى دكتور يبقى  دكتور مش قسيس
> وانا كاتبة اسمه وممكن اجيب اسم الكتاب لو عاوز كمان
> ثانيا انت عاوز كلام علمى جبتلك كلام علمى
> ونقطة الخلاف يا استاذ انك بتقول ان الانسان مولود بغريزة شهوانية
> ...



مع احترامي ليكي ده مش كلام علمي ابدا
الدكتور ماله ومال الخطيئه؟؟
هل اثبت علم الطب ان الانسان في الاول قبل الخطيئه كان بدون غريزه وبعد الخطيئه اصبحت فيه هذه الغريزه
مش اي واحد يكتب كتاب نقول ده كلام علمي


----------



## صلاح الدين الايوبى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*هل يعقل ان انسان يخطئ ويشيل خطأه شخص تانى*

أولا : لماذا ارى الراهبات فى الكنائس المصرية يغطين رؤسهن ؟
ثانيا : هل يعقل ان اذا كان للانسان قوة خارقة ومش موجودة عند البشر انه يسمح لواحد انه يضربه ويبهدله ؟ اذا كان هذا الانسان كما يدعى البعض اله فكيف يسمح اذا كان كذلك ان يقوم البشر بتعذيبه بابشع الصور كما يزعمون ؟ اعنى بذلك ما يدعيه النصارى حول الوهية عيسى نبى الله عليه السلام
ثالثا :ماذا كان الرومان يفعلون باقباط مصر قبل دخول الاسلام ؟ وماذا عن عصر الشهداء ؟ اذا كنتم قد قرأتم عنه 

                             شكرا لسعة صدركم:t32: [/B]


----------



## tina_tina (4 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> مع احترامي ليكي ده مش كلام علمي ابدا
> الدكتور ماله ومال الخطيئه؟؟
> هل اثبت علم الطب ان الانسان في الاول قبل الخطيئه كان بدون غريزه وبعد الخطيئه اصبحت فيه هذه الغريزه
> مش اي واحد يكتب كتاب نقول ده كلام علمي


 

يعنى الواحد ميجبش دليل مش عاجب 
اجيب دليل برضوا مش عاجب 
انت عاوز ايه بالظبط
ده كلام دكتور مش كلامى
والشهوة دى مش حاجة من ضمن الغرائز الموجودة فى الانسان دى دخيلة عليه بسبب جهلة المتعمد زى واحد اعرفة
ولو عاوز دليل تانى انت معنديش مانع خالص
انت تؤمر يا لورد
الا قولى انت مسمى نفسك لورد ليه
مش لايقة عليك غيرها​


----------



## tina_tina (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يابنى ادم افهم 
فى فرق بين الغريزة والغريزة الشهوانية
لو انت معندكش الفرق ده 
سورى معلش (مش قادرة اقولها افهمها لوحدك)​


----------



## lord12 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> يابنى ادم افهم
> فى فرق بين الغريزة والغريزة الشهوانية
> لو انت معندكش الفرق ده
> سورى معلش (مش قادرة اقولها افهمها لوحدك)​



اه ايه الفرق بقى ياحضرة الأستاذه المحترمه
فهمينا كدا وقوليلنا ايه الفرق ادام انتي عارفه ياريت مش تبخلي علينا بحاجه
وياريت كمان تقوليلي يعني ايه كلمة شهوة


----------



## lord12 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> يعنى الواحد ميجبش دليل مش عاجب
> اجيب دليل برضوا مش عاجب
> انت عاوز ايه بالظبط
> ده كلام دكتور مش كلامى
> ...



فين الدليل ده اصلا
الدكتور ايه علاقته بالخطيئه والكلام ده
وبعدين انا حر اسمي نفسي زي مانا عايز
انتي هاتقلبي الموضوع لتهجم شخصي
طيب ده اسميه ايه


----------



## tina_tina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اه ايه الفرق بقى ياحضرة الأستاذه المحترمه
> فهمينا كدا وقوليلنا ايه الفرق ادام انتي عارفه ياريت مش تبخلي علينا بحاجه
> وياريت كمان تقوليلي يعني ايه كلمة شهوة


 
اقولك الفرق
الغريزة هى عبارة عن مجموعة من المشاعر الموجودة داخل الانسان واللى ربنا خلقها فيه من الاول 
زى ما قولت غريزة الامومة وغريزة الابوة وغريزة الحب  دى موجودة فى الانسان ضمن طبيعته 
ولكن لما يكون الانسان ده شهوانى بمعنى اخر 
الشهوة هى عبارة انى امتلك هذا الشئ لمجرد انى شوفته وعجبنى ونفسى اخده 
يبقى الغريزة عنده زايدة  بطريقة كبيرة وتتحول الى شهوة وليس غريزة وده بسبب ضعف الانسان وعدم التمكن من السيطرة على نفسة
ده الفرق 
وانا مش ههجمك وخلاص ده مش طبعى 
بس الانسان لازم يفهم ويدور وبعدين يرد
ولو عاوز ردود اطباء تانى انا معنديش مانع بكرة الرد يكون عندك


----------



## lord12 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> اقولك الفرق
> الغريزة هى عبارة عن مجموعة من المشاعر الموجودة داخل الانسان واللى ربنا خلقها فيه من الاول
> زى ما قولت غريزة الامومة وغريزة الابوة وغريزة الحب  دى موجودة فى الانسان ضمن طبيعته
> ولكن لما يكون الانسان ده شهوانى بمعنى اخر
> ...





> الغريزة عنده زايدة  بطريقة كبيرة وتتحول الى شهوة



طيب الي انا اعرفه ان في غرائز يلزمها وجود شهوه
زي غريزه تناول الطعام مفيش انسان يقدر يعيش بدون تناول الطعام
طيب يحصل ايه لو الانسان ماعندوش شهوه او مش مشتهي الأكل 
مش هاياكل صح ولا لا
أظن الكلام واضح اوي ومفيش واحد منصف يقتنع بكلامك وانا واثق انك أصلا مش مقتنعه بالكلام الي بتقوليه


----------



## tina_tina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب الي انا اعرفه ان في غرائز يلزمها وجود شهوه
> زي غريزه تناول الطعام مفيش انسان يقدر يعيش بدون تناول الطعام
> طيب يحصل ايه لو الانسان ماعندوش شهوه او مش مشتهي الأكل
> مش هاياكل صح ولا لا
> أظن الكلام واضح اوي ومفيش واحد منصف يقتنع بكلامك وانا واثق انك أصلا مش مقتنعه بالكلام الي بتقوليه


 
فى فرق انك بتاكل لان جسمك محتاج للاكل ده وزى ما بيقولوا ان لبدنيك عليك حق 
وفى انك بتاكل بشهوة لحلاوة طعم الاكل وانه مغرى قدام عينيك 
اللى بيسموها طفاسة فى الاكل علشان يقللوا من معنى الشهوة
انا باكل علشان اعيش مش بعيش علشان اكل 
ولا انت عندك رائى تانى
وبعدين انا لو كنت مش مقتنعة بالكلام ده هقولة ليه 
ناقصة صداع دماغ 
شوف مين اللى مش عاوز يفهم على الاقل مش يقتنع​


----------



## lord12 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> فى فرق انك بتاكل لان جسمك محتاج للاكل ده وزى ما بيقولوا ان لبدنيك عليك حق
> وفى انك بتاكل بشهوة لحلاوة طعم الاكل وانه مغرى قدام عينيك
> اللى بيسموها طفاسة فى الاكل علشان يقللوا من معنى الشهوة
> انا باكل علشان اعيش مش بعيش علشان اكل
> ...



معروف ان المريض مثلا زي مرض الأنفلونزا بيصاب بحاجه اسمها فقدان الشهيه
مع ان جسمه محتاج للأكل بس مع ذلك تلاقي نفسه مسدوده ومش عايز ياكل
يبقى الشهوه هي الي بتخليه ياكل مش احتياج الجسم فقط للأكل
الشهوه موجوده عند اي انسان
شهوة الأكل شهوة الشرب شهوة الجنس الخ
بس الانسان هو الي بيوجهه في الاتجاه الصحيح وهو الي يحكمها ويعمل عليها كنترول
وبدون الشهوه لا كنا كلنا ولا شربنا ولا تناسلنا
وده اخر كلام عندي والناس بقى هي الي تحكم


----------



## tina_tina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> معروف ان المريض مثلا زي مرض الأنفلونزا بيصاب بحاجه اسمها فقدان الشهيه
> مع ان جسمه محتاج للأكل بس مع ذلك تلاقي نفسه مسدوده ومش عايز ياكل
> يبقى الشهوه هي الي بتخليه ياكل مش احتياج الجسم فقط للأكل
> الشهوه موجوده عند اي انسان
> ...


 

ماشى وانا معاك نخلى بقى الناس تحكم مدام ده اخر ردودك ياعم
فرصة سعيدة:smil12: ​


----------



## elsadawey2 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

كلامك مظبوط يا لورد الشهوه هي العامل الاساسي المتحكم في الفرد البشري فبدون شهوه وغرايز الانسان الطبيعيه اللي ربنا انعم عليه بيها كان لا يمكن يستمر في حياته بالشكل اللي بيه تكون حياته علي الارض نعيم مش جحيم فالشهوه والغريزه هما العامل الاساسي المحرك للانسان واشكال الشهوه مختلفه فمنها شهوة العين فالعين تشتهي ان تري كل شئ جميل ولا في ناس بتحب تشوف عينيها الزباله ؟؟ وكمان في شهوة السمع فالأذن تشتهي دائما ان تسمع الاصوات الجميله والعذبه والرقيقه اللهم الا قلة من اللي بيشتهو يسمعوا صوت الحمير وكلاكسات العربيات 
وكمان في شوة الطعام وهي ما يطلق عليه الشهيه وبدون الشهيه للأكل زي ما سعادتك تفضلت واشرت لا يمكن للانسان انه ياكل والشهيه جايه تماما من الشهوه وزي ما كل البني ادميين عارفين ان ممكن ناس تفقد شهيته او شهوتها للأكل والشرب بسبب مرض او حاله نفسيه بتفسد الشهيه دي وممكن الأمر يوصل بيهم للأعياء الشديد اللي بيه ما بيتمش انقاذ الانسان ده اللي فقد شهوته للأكل الا بالمحاليل الطبيه والعناية في المستشفيات فلو الأكل غريزه بس زي ما الاخت الفاضله تكرمت وقالت كان الانسان المريض وفاقد الشهية أكل وشرب وهو عيان طالما انها غريزه وبس وكمان في شهوة العلم فالانسان لازم يحب العلم ويبقي عنده الشهوه لانه يتعلم والا هيفضل جاهل ومتخلف مع ان الرب اداله الغريزه انه يتعلم عشان يستمر في البقاء ومع ذلك لم يتبع غريزته مع انها غريزه طبيعيه عشان يفضل باقي ويستمر في الحياة علي الارض 
وكمان في غريزة الخوف لكن استحاله يكون في شهوة للخوف ودا فرق كبير قوي بين الغريزه والشهوه اختي الفاضله تينا فالانسان بغريزته بيخاف وبيتألم وبيكتئب وبيكره لكن عمره ما بيشتهي الحاجات دي ابدا فالغرائز اختي الفاضله نوعين غرائز طبيعيه جميله الانسان بيحب يعملها وما فيهاش ضرر ليه ودي لازم عشان تكمل عنده وبما انها كمان غرائز اساسيه لبقاءه زي الجوع والحب والعطش والنظافه والفرح والسعاده فربنا اضافلها شهوه وكل غريزه ليها شهوتها المعينه وعلي مدي درجة اهميه الغريزه دي للانسان ربنا زاد من شهوته ليها عشان يستمر في ارضاء هذه الغرائز الاساسيه لبقاءه وعلي النقيض في غرائز كتير قوي وحشه وبتضر الانسان وبتضر غيره منها الكره والحقد والانانيه وما الي ذلك من هذا النوع من الغرائز وبما ان الرب رحيم وعادل وعطوف نزع الشهوه من تلك الغرائز فاستحاله تلاقي غريزه زي دي مصاحبها شهوه ابدا حاشا لله فمستحيل تلاقي انسان عنده شهوة او غريزه للكره او الحقد انما دا بس بيبقي عند الناس المريضه القلب والروح 
وبما ان غريزه الجنس هي من اهم الغرائز الي بتعمل علي بقاء الجنس البشري وعلي التناسل فكان لازم يكون لها نصيب الأسد من الشهوه فهي غريزه اساسيه وطبيعية في اي انسان لذلك فلضمان استمرارها ومداومة الانسان عليها كان لازم الرب يوهب لتلك الغريزه نصيب كبير جدا من الشهوه لكن ومع ذلك فان الرب منذبدأ الخليقه علم الانسان ووجهة للطرق الشرعية وحط حدود وفواصل ومن اهما طبعا الزواج وفي ايام ابونا ادم كان الأخ بيتجوز اخته لكن مش اللي مولوده معاه من نفس البطن ومع عمارة الارض وكثرة عدد البشر بدأ تحريم زواج الأخوه نهائيا ومن بعده تم تحريم زواج المحارم ومن ده نعرف ان الجنس كان وما زال وسيظل غريزه اساسيه في الانسان السوي اما عديمي الشهوه فهم مرضي ويجب ان يتوجهوا للمستشفيات والاطباء النفسيين للعلاج


----------



## elsadawey2 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش يا سيدي بكره تتعدل اصبر فان الله مع الصابرين


----------



## tina_tina (7 ديسمبر 2006)

خليكوا انتوا الاتنين صابرين كده
لغاية ما ربنا يفرجها من عنده
اصحاب العقول​


----------



## tina_tina (7 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> كلامك مظبوط يا لورد الشهوه هي العامل الاساسي المتحكم في الفرد البشري فبدون شهوه وغرايز الانسان الطبيعيه اللي ربنا انعم عليه بيها كان لا يمكن يستمر في حياته بالشكل اللي بيه تكون حياته علي الارض نعيم مش جحيم فالشهوه والغريزه هما العامل الاساسي المحرك للانسان واشكال الشهوه مختلفه فمنها شهوة العين فالعين تشتهي ان تري كل شئ جميل ولا في ناس بتحب تشوف عينيها الزباله ؟؟ وكمان في شهوة السمع فالأذن تشتهي دائما ان تسمع الاصوات الجميله والعذبه والرقيقه اللهم الا قلة من اللي بيشتهو يسمعوا صوت الحمير وكلاكسات العربيات
> وكمان في شوة الطعام وهي ما يطلق عليه الشهيه وبدون الشهيه للأكل زي ما سعادتك تفضلت واشرت لا يمكن للانسان انه ياكل والشهيه جايه تماما من الشهوه وزي ما كل البني ادميين عارفين ان ممكن ناس تفقد شهيته او شهوتها للأكل والشرب بسبب مرض او حاله نفسيه بتفسد الشهيه دي وممكن الأمر يوصل بيهم للأعياء الشديد اللي بيه ما بيتمش انقاذ الانسان ده اللي فقد شهوته للأكل الا بالمحاليل الطبيه والعناية في المستشفيات فلو الأكل غريزه بس زي ما الاخت الفاضله تكرمت وقالت كان الانسان المريض وفاقد الشهية أكل وشرب وهو عيان طالما انها غريزه وبس وكمان في شهوة العلم فالانسان لازم يحب العلم ويبقي عنده الشهوه لانه يتعلم والا هيفضل جاهل ومتخلف مع ان الرب اداله الغريزه انه يتعلم عشان يستمر في البقاء ومع ذلك لم يتبع غريزته مع انها غريزه طبيعيه عشان يفضل باقي ويستمر في الحياة علي الارض
> وكمان في غريزة الخوف لكن استحاله يكون في شهوة للخوف ودا فرق كبير قوي بين الغريزه والشهوه اختي الفاضله تينا فالانسان بغريزته بيخاف وبيتألم وبيكتئب وبيكره لكن عمره ما بيشتهي الحاجات دي ابدا فالغرائز اختي الفاضله نوعين غرائز طبيعيه جميله الانسان بيحب يعملها وما فيهاش ضرر ليه ودي لازم عشان تكمل عنده وبما انها كمان غرائز اساسيه لبقاءه زي الجوع والحب والعطش والنظافه والفرح والسعاده فربنا اضافلها شهوه وكل غريزه ليها شهوتها المعينه وعلي مدي درجة اهميه الغريزه دي للانسان ربنا زاد من شهوته ليها عشان يستمر في ارضاء هذه الغرائز الاساسيه لبقاءه وعلي النقيض في غرائز كتير قوي وحشه وبتضر الانسان وبتضر غيره منها الكره والحقد والانانيه وما الي ذلك من هذا النوع من الغرائز وبما ان الرب رحيم وعادل وعطوف نزع الشهوه من تلك الغرائز فاستحاله تلاقي غريزه زي دي مصاحبها شهوه ابدا حاشا لله فمستحيل تلاقي انسان عنده شهوة او غريزه للكره او الحقد انما دا بس بيبقي عند الناس المريضه القلب والروح
> وبما ان غريزه الجنس هي من اهم الغرائز الي بتعمل علي بقاء الجنس البشري وعلي التناسل فكان لازم يكون لها نصيب الأسد من الشهوه فهي غريزه اساسيه وطبيعية في اي انسان لذلك فلضمان استمرارها ومداومة الانسان عليها كان لازم الرب يوهب لتلك الغريزه نصيب كبير جدا من الشهوه لكن ومع ذلك فان الرب منذبدأ الخليقه علم الانسان ووجهة للطرق الشرعية وحط حدود وفواصل ومن اهما طبعا الزواج وفي ايام ابونا ادم كان الأخ بيتجوز اخته لكن مش اللي مولوده معاه من نفس البطن ومع عمارة الارض وكثرة عدد البشر بدأ تحريم زواج الأخوه نهائيا ومن بعده تم تحريم زواج المحارم ومن ده نعرف ان الجنس كان وما زال وسيظل غريزه اساسيه في الانسان السوي اما عديمي الشهوه فهم مرضي ويجب ان يتوجهوا للمستشفيات والاطباء النفسيين للعلاج


 

انا مكنتش عاوزة ارد
بس هرد ومحدش يزعل منى

الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوله ده ميدخلش عقل عيل صغير
ازاى يعنى ربنا هيخلق للانسان غريزة عادية وغريزة بشهوة 
لية ربنا هيصنف 
يبقى زى ما بتقول كده يبقى ياعينى عليكم 
اربعة مش كفايةدى شهوة يا ناس ولا ايه يا استاذ

وبعدين اى مريض زى ما ذكرت بيبقى اجهزته فيها خلل فى نظام الغذائى بتاعها مش شهوته مش جايبة الاكل 
شهوة ايه اللى بتتكلم عليها
عمر ما ربنا هيخلق الانسان بشهوة 
استغفر الله العظيم 
الشهوة دى حاجة مقذذة جدا والانسان اللى عنده كده مايفرقش حاجة عن الحيوان اطلاقا 
يبقى ميقدرش يتحكم فى نفسة خالص , انسان ضعيف , معندوش اللى يقوية حتى الايمان

واقولك بينى وبينك القرأن 
لو جبتلى من القران ما يثبت ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزة شهوانية تبقى صح 
ومقدرش افتح كلام معاك فى الموضوع ده 
بس ايه تكون ايه سليمة ميه الميه 
ولا فيها شطب ولا حذف ولا اضافة ها
ولا كمان تجبلى حديث ضعيف ومفيش اكتر منهم 
ماشى ياعم 
وانا عموما عندى ربنا خلق الانسان انسان ليه غرائزة المقدسة  الطاهرة 
مش شهوة 
انا مكنتش عاوزة ارد بس استحملونى بقى 
​


----------



## tina_tina (8 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا المسلم قال:


> *ممكن تجاوبيني على اللي تحت وبعدين راح أجوابك أنا.*
> 
> ماشى هجوبك مع ان اللى زيك المفروض ميتردش عليه
> ولو عاوز تعرف ليه
> ...


 

اولا اللى انت بتقول عليه مش يهودى قصدك الكاهن وعموما الكاهن بيربى دقنه لان ده من ضمن العقيدة و الطقس عندنا ومش جديد الكلام ده بالعكس معروف من زمان وهتلاقى كل الكهنة عندهم دقن مش واحد اه وواحد لا 
بس الشيوخ : دورلى كام شيخ مربى دقنه اعتقد لو حاجة اساسية عندكم ومن الفروض كان الكل يربى دقنه 
بس بالعكس معروف  اللى بالدقن ده يعتبر ارهابى لان شيوخكم مش بيربوا دقنهم 
فالطبيعى اللى عنده دقن عندكم انسان غير طبيعى لانه مش فرض ولا شئ اساسى

+ بالنسبة للراهبات معروف لبسهم وشكلهم ايه ومش بيتغير من راهبة للتانية خالص ومعروف بيتلبس ليه ولو مش عارف ارجع للردود الاولى 
والانسانه المسلمة المفروض انها تكون محجبة قولى فى كام واحدة لابسة الحجاب المنصوص عليه او المتفق عليه 
وبعدين لما انتوا مع بعض تتفقوا على ان الحجاب صح تعالى كلمنى

+شئ رائع ان المرأة تهتم ببيتها واولادها وترعاهم مفيش احسن من كده ومحدش يقدر يتكلم 
بس لو بتعمل كده لانها امراة ومينفعش تخرج برة البيت وشغلتها الاساسية هو بيتها واولاده فقط 
يبقى ده تخلف 
لان زى ما الرجل بيشتغل المراة ليها الحق ده لانها مساوية ليه تماما 

+قبل ما تتكلم على لبس المحجبات فى الجامعات روح واتفرج الاول وقولى رايك 
ده اسمه حجاب ولا اسمه ايه ؟

+مين اللى قال ان اللى بيهتم بدينه انسان متطرف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فكر فى اللى انت بتقولة الاول لانه مش كلام ناس عقلة 
وكفاية تضيع وقت معاك اكتر من كده خد وقت زيادة عن حقك 
سلام يا اخ


----------



## elsadawey2 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> خليكوا انتوا الاتنين صابرين كده
> لغاية ما ربنا يفرجها من عنده
> اصحاب العقول​



إن الله مع الصابرين يا استاذه تينا 
ثانيا من ناحية العقول فبلاش تريقه لانك ما تعرفيش انتي بتكلمي مين وفعلا اصحاب العقول في راحة وانا عقلي ما اقولكيش عليه


----------



## elsadawey2 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> انا مكنتش عاوزة ارد
> 
> بس هرد ومحدش يزعل منى​
> الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوله ده ميدخلش عقل عيل صغير
> ...


 
وشهد شاهد من أهلها 
""لو جبتلى من القران ما يثبت ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزة شهوانية تبقى صح ""
القرآن ما قالش ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزه شهوانيه واشمعني دلوقت بتستشهدي بالقرآن ؟؟ انا كلامي كله كان من وجهة نظري ومن عقلي انا 
القرآن قال ان النفس أمارة بالسوء 
وان الانسان خلق عجولا يعني ديما مستعجل ومتسربع 
انما انه يقول ان الانسان بغريزه شهوانيه في حدود علمي وعلي قد ذاكرتي ما تسعفني اعتقد انه ما قالش 
واعتقد بكده انتي اللي قفلتي النقاش علي خير وتممتيه بحمد الله القرآن والاسلام براءه من الشهوانيه بعضمة لسانك انتي 
يبقي العيب مش في القران ولا الاسلام العيب علي قله من الأفراد زي ما قال اخي وحبيبي أمير فكري 
تشاو تينا :t33:


----------



## tina_tina (8 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> وشهد شاهد من أهلها
> ""لو جبتلى من القران ما يثبت ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزة شهوانية تبقى صح ""
> القرآن ما قالش ان ربنا خلق الانسان بغريزه شهوانيه
> يا سلام وجى دلوقتى تقول كده
> ...


 
تشاو تعيش للمرة اللى جاية
انا مش بحب  استخدم الاسلوب ده 
بس اعمل ايه بقى​


----------



## elsadawey2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش باشا يا استاذه        عبد الناصر والثوره لغوا الألقاب ما عادش في باشا وبيه وبقي بن الغفير جنب بن الوزير في الجامعه صحيح بن الوزير بيبقي وزير زي ابوه وبن الدكتور دكتور لكن المهم ان الألقاب اتمنعت 
وطالما انتي كنتي عارفه ان لا القران ولا الاسلام قال كده انتي اللي كنتي بتفتي في ايه من الصبح كنتي مستنيه لما اقولك ان دا غلطة قلة من الأفراد طيب لما انتي مقتنعه ان الاسلام والقران ما قالوش كده كنتي بتناحي في ايه انتي من الصبح 
وبعدين اسلوب ايه اللي مش بتحبيه انتي اسلوبك كويس جدا وكلامك كله بأدب مافيهوش حاجه تعتذري عنها 
وكل سنة وانتي طيبه


----------



## tina_tina (9 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> انا مش باشا يا استاذه عبد الناصر والثوره لغوا الألقاب ما عادش في باشا وبيه وبقي بن الغفير جنب بن الوزير في الجامعه صحيح بن الوزير بيبقي وزير زي ابوه وبن الدكتور دكتور لكن المهم ان الألقاب اتمنعت
> ماشى بس ده ميمنعش انى احترمك شوية ولا انت عندك مانع!!!!!!!!​وطالما انتي كنتي عارفه ان لا القران ولا الاسلام قال كده انتي اللي كنتي بتفتي في ايه من الصبح كنتي مستنيه لما اقولك ان دا غلطة قلة من الأفراد طيب لما انتي مقتنعه ان الاسلام والقران ما قالوش كده كنتي بتناحي في ايه انتي من الصبح
> اقولك ارجع للردود كلها وانت تعرف مين اللى كان غلطان كويس
> انا رائى كان واضح وباين من الاول
> ...


وانت طيب يا سيدى 
الا قولى 
حضرتك قولتلى قبل كده شوفي بتكلمى مين 
انا عاوزة اعرف بكلم مين 
يمكن تكون نبى ولا حاجة 
اصلى عندى كل الناس واحدة ومتساوية 
الغفير زى الوزير زى الحرامى 
مش بتفرق عندى خالص 
حضرتك بقى تبقى ايه
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
واشوفك فى موضوع جديد
لانى اعتقد ده كده خلص الكلام فيه 
ولا ايه
:yahoo:​


----------



## elsadawey2 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أولا :لو انتي عايزه تحترميني تقدري بكل بساطه تناديني يا باشمهندس 
ثانيا ان البعض اتهمك بالجهل او انك مش بتفهمي او مش بتعرفي تكتبي فدي مش هاقدر افيدك فيها لاني ما شوفتش ولا اعرف هما اتهموكي كده ليه ثالثا المحترم الحقيقي بس هو اللي بيفضل محترم لكن اللي بيدعي الاحترام بيبان عليه بسرعه انه مش محترم 

ثالثا انا لما قلت شوفي انتي بتكلمي مين ما قصدتش خالص الهبل اللي انتي بتقوليه ده انا قصدت بس الفت انتباهك الي انك ما تعرفيش حاجه عني ولا عن مستوايا الفكري ولا الثقافي اما انك تطاولي وتستهزئي بالانبياء والرسل وتقوليلي تكونش نبي ؟ فدي انتي حره فيها مش انا اللي هاحاسبك عليها ولا تعليق عليها من ناحيتي 

وفعلا معاكي حق الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط ، لا فضل لعربي علي عجمي الا بالتقوي 
البشر كلهم سواسيه ما حدش احسن من حد لكن برضه الناس درجات ودي حكمته لكن اولا واخيرا الناس كلهم من ام واحد واب واحد بس فيه اللي بيفهم وفيه اللي ما بيفهمش 

وكل سنه وانتي والنصاري طيبين ويا ريت ما تقوليليش كل سنه وانا طيب لان دا عيد نصاري وانا مش نصراني 
الا بالحق انتي من النصاري اللي بيحتفلو بالعيد في شهر 12 ولا واحد يناير ولا سبعه منه ؟؟


----------



## tina_tina (10 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أولا :لو انتي عايزه تحترميني تقدري بكل بساطه تناديني يا باشمهندس
> ثانيا ان البعض اتهمك بالجهل او انك مش بتفهمي او مش بتعرفي تكتبي فدي مش هاقدر افيدك فيها لاني ما شوفتش ولا اعرف هما اتهموكي كده ليه ثالثا المحترم الحقيقي بس هو اللي بيفضل محترم لكن اللي بيدعي الاحترام بيبان عليه بسرعه انه مش محترم
> 
> ثالثا انا لما قلت شوفي انتي بتكلمي مين ما قصدتش خالص الهبل اللي انتي بتقوليه ده انا قصدت بس الفت انتباهك الي انك ما تعرفيش حاجه عني ولا عن مستوايا الفكري ولا الثقافي اما انك تطاولي وتستهزئي بالانبياء والرسل وتقوليلي تكونش نبي ؟ فدي انتي حره فيها مش انا اللي هاحاسبك عليها ولا تعليق عليها من ناحيتي
> ...


 
اولا ماشى هقولك يا باشمهندس ( لانك اكيد تعبت فيها وكمان اهلك تعبوا فيها علشان يوصلوك لللقب ده)
ثانيا ردها هتلاقية فى المواضيع 
 ثالثا  انا مقدرش استهزء بالنبياء ولا الرسل طبعا 
بس كنت عاوزة اعرف مين اللى بيكلمنى ( اصل مش كل واحد يجى يقولى شوفى انتى بتكلمى مين )
زى ما قولت الكل عندى متساوى 
اللى يفرق صحيح هو السن لان ليه احترامة عندى
 رابعا انا بقولك كل سنة وانت طيب على السنة الجديدة ( ولا انت مش عاوز )
وبعدين انا من اللى بيعيدوا 7 يناير 
اى خدمة تانية يا باشمهندس
سلام


----------



## elsadawey2 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

كل سنة وانتي طيبه ولو بتهنيني بالسنه الجديده ما عنديش اي مانع 
وعلي فكره انا 26 سنه معرفش بقي انا أكبر ولا انتي أكبر 
عموما مرة تانيه كل سنة وانتي طيبه وكل الاسره والأهل بخير 
سلام


----------



## tina_tina (10 ديسمبر 2006)

وانت طيب يا باشمهندس:754rn: 
على فكرة لو كنت اتولدت سنة ما اتولدت كان زمانى باشمهندسة برضوا 
بس نقول ايه للتنسيق
سلام:big37:


----------



## elsadawey2 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مش بالشهادات يا أختي العزيزه 
البني ادم باخلاقه وطباعه واحترامه للناس ولنفسه قبل الناس وانتي انسانه جميله بجد ومحترمه وعلي خلق ودا المهم 

عموما منه لله التنسيق                      ( والحمد لله ان التنسيق مش من الاسلام )

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه والاسره الكريمه وكل المسيحيين بخير


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله 
و هل اصبحت اقبال بركة من اهل الدين عشان اى واحد ياخد منها دينه ؟؟

فعلا ادعياء على باب جهنم 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله علية و سلم


----------



## مسلم شريف (11 يناير 2007)

أولا:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا بصراحة مني عارف الأخت بركة إيش تبغى من الحجاب تبغى تلبسه ما تبغى تلبسه هيا حرة وإذا إذا هي مسلمة المفروض إنو ما تعارض أي نص جا في القرآن وعلى الفكرة آيتة الحجاب جات في القرآن واضحة ختى مايبغالها أي تفسير فبصراحة أنا من نفسي ما ألتفت لناس زيها
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## moussa30000 (25 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههه  بجد انتوا مجموعه تجنن:yahoo:


----------

